# Books on hating sin and humility



## love2read (Feb 26, 2004)

I am trying to get my hands on every book that is written on these two topics:
- hating sin
- humility
please challenge me and try to type down every good book you can possibly think on (because I already have some on these topics).

Thanks in advance


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 26, 2004)

&quot;Hating Sin&quot;
The Doctrine of Repentance, T. Watson
Anatomy of Secret Sins, Obadiah Sedgwick
Mortified Christian, Christopher Love
The Mischeif of Sin, T. Watson
The Path of True Godliness, W. Teellinck
The Evils of Evils, Jeremiah Burroughs
Sinfulness of Sin, Edward Reynolds
The Fear of Hell Restrains Men from Sin, by Solomon Stoddard

&quot;Humility&quot;
The Poor Doubting Christian Drawn to Christ, Hooker, Thomas
Case and Cure of a Deserted Soul, Joseph Symonds
Practical Godliness: The Ornament of All Religion, By Vincent Alsop 
Spiritual Desertion, By Gisbertus Voetius


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 26, 2004)

I would also add:

Sin and Temptation and Mortification of Sin by John Owen.


----------



## Reena Wilms (Mar 4, 2004)

Check this also out if you have EZEKIEL HOPKINS, ( The works) volume 2 : DISCOURSES CONCERNING SIN.


----------



## JonathonHunt (Mar 4, 2004)

'The enemy within' by Chris Lundegaard (based on John Owen's work mentioned above)


----------

